# Renewing UK Passport



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

so it appears that to renew a UK passport, you have to send it to Germany!
Bonkers!
(I suppose the Royal Family ARE Germans at heart!)

Has anyone recently done this?

If so, how long does it REALLY take? (assuming all filled in properly)


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

vantage said:


> so it appears that to renew a UK passport, you have to send it to Germany!
> Bonkers!
> (I suppose the Royal Family ARE Germans at heart!)
> 
> ...


Yes, since mid-2010 all UK passport applications in UAE are sent to Düsseldorf for processing.

A colleague of mine did his recently; took about a month from start to finish.

teuchter


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you are able to, combine renewing your passport with a trip to the UK.

I did this last December. Total time at the passport office in London was 4 hours. Job done


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

It takes 4 weeks to process from here. I combined it with a trip to Liverpool when I went home for Christmas. You don't need to spend all the time at the passport office, just go in for an 'interview' then go back 4 hours later and pick it up.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> If you are able to, combine renewing your passport with a trip to the UK.
> 
> I did this last December. Total time at the passport office in London was 4 hours. Job done


sounds like a plan to remember, but not this time. 
Need it to travel at Easter (will be under 6 months remaining), and will not be back in the UK before then. Dusseldorf it is!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello vantage,

DHL offer a service for UK passport renewal. 

I used it recently and had the new passport within two weeks!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Just bear in mind the time to get it done changes depending on whether it's a peak time or not. I've known people wait 2 months to get it back - so do it NOW.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> sounds like a plan to remember, but not this time.
> Need it to travel at Easter (will be under 6 months remaining), and will not be back in the UK before then. Dusseldorf it is!


The remaining time is automatically added on to the validity of your new passport.

I don't know if they still do this, but last time I renewed my passport, my visa at that time was still valid and a reference was typed in my new passport to denote this as I had to carry the two of them together when traveling in and out of here plus the old one will be needed when the time comes to renew or change your current visa.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> The remaining time is automatically added on to the validity of your new passport.
> 
> I don't know if they still do this, but last time I renewed my passport, my visa at that time was still valid and a reference was typed in my new passport to denote this as I had to carry the two of them together when traveling in and out of here plus the old one will be needed when the time comes to renew or change your current visa.


Yes, they do indeed still do this.

As for the remaining time being added to the validity of the new passport: they will only add up to a maximum of nine months.

teuchter


----------

